# Shot 2 deer out of my crapper.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I spent a bit of time over the summer getting my hunting blinds ready. Got a good deal on some porta-pots and made a blind out of them. Got some pretty funny looks when I decided to do this.
 

Well I got the first one finished and drug it to the back with the tractor and set it in what I hoped would be a good spot. Monday I sat all day out of my treestand and didn't shoot. Had a buddy who shot 2 on Monday so the pressure was on. With Tuesday calling for wind and a combo of rain/snow I figured I would give the crapper a try. Shot a doe Tuesday morning and then was lucky to have this buck show up that afternoon. I really enjoyed being able to relax a bit more in the blind and stay dry. Looking foward to the rest of the season.


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

If that thing showed up in front of me i would of needed a crapper! Nice buck!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

exactly what Double A said... wow thats a hog! love the tine lenth and brows!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice crapper buck....I had thought of doing the same thing, but never seen a deal on any porta-pots


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

can i use your blind??? i need to crap!!! damn!! thats a big boy!!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Double A said:


> If that thing showed up in front of me i would of needed a crapper! Nice buck!


Yup, that pretty much sums it up!! :!


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

You got anymore pics of the crapper, inside of it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

somehow when i saw this thread title, i knew it could only be you Bob  im still pretty sure thats the one that had me shaking like a baby for 10 minutes. great job buddy!!


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Does it still have its original qualities intact or do you still crap in the woods? Sorry, I had to ask! Anyway, congrats a true monster Buck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Archery Patriot said:


> You got anymore pics of the crapper, inside of it?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You wanna see pics of the inside of his crapper?..you're sick...and I must say the buck looked fake for a second...thats a monster!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it would have been a real crapper if i had got a buck like that, because i would have crapped my pants for sure,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

AWESOME BUCK!!!!! Congratulations

I love the blind, do you put the seat down when you leave?

Did you hit him Flush? 

You can Wipe that one from your list

Do you have stool in there?

Did the blind conceal your movement?

Glad you didn't piss away your oportunity


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Lundy said:


> AWESOME BUCK!!!!! Congratulations
> 
> I love the blind, do you put the seat down when you leave?
> 
> ...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I know its still early...but this thread gets my vote for one of the most entertaining of 2012


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

With that buck you had to be johnny on the spot !


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

dont mistake the white urinal cake for a little debbie christmas cake.


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to go!

That's taking care of business!

Holy honey dippers Batman, that's a beast!

Seriously, nice buck. You ever consider putting the stink stack back on, but extending it up several ft. to help carry scent away? Apparently not needed for this guy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...so do you practice out of it first?.... just sittin around taking pot shots all day?


NICE BUCk! congrats!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Net said:


> I know its still early...but this thread gets my vote for one of the most entertaining of 2012


i second that motion. lol


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Good one shad , not really!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..these one liners are gonna go on for quite a while...... definitely the most entertaining thread ive read so far!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL! Awesome crapper buck! Did you have to clean out the septic tank on that puppy!? It seems like I would of been a little toiletaphrophbic!

Visions of the over flowing crappers lined up at the last woodstock are running through my head...ueeeegghhhhhh!

That buck posed really nice for its picture...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lundy said:


> AWESOME BUCK!!!!! Congratulations
> 
> I love the blind, do you put the seat down when you leave?
> 
> ...


I didn't have a stool in the blind at first. The buck had me so flushturd when I first saw him that I do believe I left a stool in there after I took the shot.
Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BaddFish said:


> LOL! Awesome crapper buck! Did you have to clean out the septic tank on that puppy!? It seems like I would of been a little toiletaphrophbic!
> 
> Visions of the over flowing crappers lined up at the last woodstock are running through my head...ueeeegghhhhhh!
> 
> That buck posed really nice for its picture...


 The tanks were pumped out before the sale. They were sanitized and powerwashed before I started gutting the inside.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

bobk said:


> i didn't have a stool in the blind at first. The buck had me so *flushturd* when i first saw him that i do believe i left a stool in there after i took the shot.
> Thanks for the comments guys.


lolololololol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a monster! What did he score ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats! As stated on another thread, that is one hunter who has learned to adapt his deer hunting methods.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

leftfordead88 said:


> That's a monster! What did he score ?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


#2 sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Slinginlead (Jun 27, 2011)

Can you visualize this ad ....
2nd anal BLOWOUT SPECIAL on our new and improved THUNDER BLIND "never get caught with your pants down again" .... 

Nice job on the buck !!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good work shooting a duece in your crapper!!!! Honestly tho, no jokes, seriously, nice pile of brown!

That thing is huge...did you measure it yet?


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you hunt in licking county there is a person with a brown and white crapper in a field lol nice buck anyways 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Could they sense your movement in there? 

Sorry I could not resist.

Outstanding work on the blind, amazing results, and the most entertaining hunting story I've read in a long time. Congratulations!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

You sir are a genious!!!! 

I gotta know though... Your buddy had already killed 2? Were you hunting under the motto "If it's brown, it's down?""

You could market that thing... The Ultimate Drop Away Rest!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

You really put the brown on the ground their! Nice buck!


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

What a monster.  
did you flush him from cover 
how much scent block do you have to use

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Am i the only one that seen that over half of the buck is floating in the air? Click on the picture and u can see only the back legs are touching the grass. Also if its dead why is its head strait up?


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks to me like it has been hung from the rear for a while already and stiffened up that way to me. It still has the hanger in the rear legs. 

Congrats on a great buck!!!!!!! 

But, it can be a bad day if they run, so hopefully he just piled up after the shot.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Tightlines said:


> Am i the only one that seen that over half of the buck is floating in the air? Click on the picture and u can see only the back legs are touching the grass. Also if its dead why is its head strait up?


It appears to be stiff, kind of like how deer and other mammals get after they die. 'Rigor mortis' if you will.

But the floating part, phewwww eee, must be a ghost or a Sasquatch.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great thread and one heck of a deer bob very nice


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tightlines said:


> Am i the only one that seen that over half of the buck is floating in the air? Click on the picture and u can see only the back legs are touching the grass. Also if its dead why is its head strait up?


i think the gramble in the back legs and the tail pointing towards the head are the clues you seek. maybe, it hung overnight BY THE BACK LEGS....

and its dead, here a cell phone photo Bobk sent me when he recovered this beast.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tightlines said:


> Am i the only one that seen that over half of the buck is floating in the air? Click on the picture and u can see only the back legs are touching the grass. Also if its dead why is its head strait up?


You have got to be kidding....a sweet deer killed and you have to come on here and be a non-believer  ....I just don't understand 
Nice Crapper deer again....I could only wish for one soooooo nice....maybe one day


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol. Im just jelous! Thats an awsome buck!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> You have got to be kidding....a sweet deer killed and you have to come on here and be a non-believer  ....I just don't understand
> Nice Crapper deer again....I could only wish for one soooooo nice....maybe one day


lol...yea no kidding... its kinda obvious to see that deer has been hangin for a little while before it was taken down for the pic...maybe its been THAT long since youve hung a deer you just dont remember what it looks like? lol!

.....very nice deer man!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy you were on a roll (of Charmin?) you old fart.
You were Johnny on the spot on this thread.

If I had that stand someone would probably use it for its original purpose before I got to it. Then I'd be pissed!

Don't let those guys give you any crap about your stand.
They are a wee wee jealous. They would probably shake and dribble
if they saw that deer.
Is it called a stand or a sit?

Anyway how long can you stay inside before you get pooped?

That was a beautiful buck. Were all the tines flush?I bet you are glad you dumped him. You made a clean sweep.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome deer! Congrats. Thanks for the laugh Robby! Your stand up is almost as good as your flathead fishing.


----------

